# What's a good lbs in SoCal?



## whohasmyname (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm a complete noob to this road bike thing and most of the threads that I read says to find a good and reputable lbs. Well where's a good lbs in SoCal?


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Finding a good bike shop is good thing to do. Another is to consider the store location to home, work, kids schools, etc. where do spend most life at. You do not want to get into having to drive 1 hour plus in So Cal traffic at in the rush hours of the day or drving long ways to just to get to bike shop. Thanks to Socal suburban layout in a certain area you sometimes find 3-4 four shops a with in all with in half hour of each other carrying different brands. For me there is at least 8 differnt shops within 15 miles form home all carrying different brands (cannondale, specialized, trek/gary fisher, giant, felt, cervelo, etc.). Some shops have more than one bike brand. Due competion in a local area most deciticated bike shops are good and reputable to stay in business. Find one close to you where you like the staff and have the selction you like with the sevice. For me, the closest shop is Incycle and they happen to have great selection from different bike brands to go with great service from the staff.


----------



## whohasmyname (Jan 28, 2010)

Would this still be the place to go if I'm on a tight budget?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Where in So. Cal are you?


----------



## whohasmyname (Jan 28, 2010)

Los Angeles.. San Gabriel Valley.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Incycle is priced closely to the other shops. If you live in the Pasadena area there are lot shops are close together. I do not know the shops in the Pasadena area well because I live in the eastern San Gabriel Valley (San Dimas/Pomona) area. Go to different shops to find wich one you want to do business with.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I like budget bikes in Glendale for repairs. Bikes seemed to be priced the same everywhere.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Budget Bikes is one of my favorite L.A. stores.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Start off with the one that's close to you. If you like them, build a relationship with them. This will benefit you exponentially as time goes on. If you don't like them or the chemistry isn't right or whatever else, try the next closest place.

No LBS is going to have the inventory of places online, but they can order just about anything, so what you want is a place where they seem to be decent and personal/personable, and build from there.

I'm very loyal to my LBS. When I replaced my D/A drivetrain last year with 7900 components, I got everything at prices that were cheaper than anything online, and that's only because I'd built up a relationship with one of the guys there.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Mapei said:


> Budget Bikes is one of my favorite L.A. stores.



I recently checked them out. No attitude... I like them.


----------



## whohasmyname (Jan 28, 2010)

cool thanks.. i'll check budget. 

has anyone gone to jones bicycles? that place any good?


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

For expert repairs and service that goes the extra mile, Win's Wheels gets all my business. Does not sell bikes, just takes care of them .. and darn well too.

http://www.winswheels.com/


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

win's is really, really good, but it's a bit far from the San Gabriel Valley, easily 30+ miles west of Glendale. you'd be getting off at Kanan road from the 101 west.

i like Bicycle John's in Burbank, but i have a long relationship with them(since 1992)
- i have heard reports of B.J.'s being a bit 'difficult' at times.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

My favorite LBS in SGV is Open Road Bike Shop. it is not like any other shop you will ever find. VERY unique. Steve is an incredible guy. He invented a new stem and has a new wheel in development. He also invented the side mount pedal. 

Warning: His shop does not look like a bike shop from the outside. Looks like a warehouse. 

It is just a few blocks from Incycle.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

DesnaePhoto said:


> My favorite LBS in SGV is Open Road Bike Shop. it is not like any other shop you will ever find.


By that, do you mean crap is strewn across the floor like a teenage boy's bedroom?

Definitely an interesting store, though.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

cwg_at_opc said:


> win's is really, really good, but it's a bit far from the San Gabriel Valley, easily 30+ miles west of Glendale. you'd be getting off at Kanan road from the 101 west.
> 
> i like Bicycle John's in Burbank, but i have a long relationship with them(since 1992)
> - i have heard reports of B.J.'s being a bit 'difficult' at times.


Yes it is a bit of a drive from the SGV, but I've heard of guys coming up from OC for the Win's Wheels treatment.


----------



## whohasmyname (Jan 28, 2010)

Any of these places sell used bikes. I'm not sure if I want to fork out $700 for a new bike and then decide I don't want to ride anymore. But I don't want to buy a too crappy of a bike and then end up having to buy a new one. Any recs?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't think of a single store in the L.A. area where I've seen used bikes for sale.


----------



## whohasmyname (Jan 28, 2010)

Or how about what is a good starter bike that won't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

whohasmyname said:


> Any of these places sell used bikes. I'm not sure if I want to fork out $700 for a new bike and then decide I don't want to ride anymore. But I don't want to buy a too crappy of a bike and then end up having to buy a new one. Any recs?


For many of us, that is part of the learning experience of finding the right fit. You can have a fitting done and that may well cost ball park of $100. You can also do the basics yourself with some of the fit calculators online. Invariably after riding a season and gaining the experience, you'll discover something that will need to be changed. If lucky, a stem or bars. Worst case, the frame has too long or short a top tube, head tube and or you want a different level of comfort. 

Best you can do is get fitted, puts your money into a bike and ride. If lucky, it works. If not, don't be disappointed in having to spend more $$ on another frame. The components will transfer over. And if you bought up of the lower line parts, you'll have a groupset that will keep you happy for a spell. For example, this is why it often comes up for Shimano 105 level parts, it is a solid gruppo.


----------



## Kappaccino (Jun 21, 2009)

Anything in the 900-1400 range are good starter bikes. Settle on an aluminum frame with good components like Shimano 105 and you can't go wrong. Don't worry so much about the wheels because you'll want to replace them later on. 

Also, I know this could be in a totally different thread but I'll save you the trouble. DO NOT skimp on your saddle, shoes, shorts/bibs, and gloves. Contact points are the most comfort critical areas on the bike.


----------

